# 1950's Flood Pump Station



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

cool stuff!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I see blood stains on the tiles. I'm calling **** Tracy, or Sgt Joe Friday..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

**** Tracy is as American as apple pie. What kind of grandma slap happy censorship would nanny out the word **** from **** Tracy?

Hey all you Richards out there, this is your turn to speak up for yourselves...


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you replacing the switchgear? Looks like old magneblast stuff.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They just don't make equipment like that anymore.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

gesparky221 said:


> Are you replacing the switchgear? Looks like old magneblast stuff.


Yes - we are modifying the existing substation, replacing a couple 4160/480v 300kva transformers and all the 480V distribution. Client is having trouble finding parts to maintain their current setup and we have been brought on to do the engineering on the upgrade.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Cincycaddy said:


> Yes - we are modifying the existing substation, replacing a couple 4160/480v 300kva transformers and all the 480V distribution. Client is having trouble finding parts to maintain their current setup and we have been brought on to do the engineering on the upgrade.


I have endless supply of parts for that stuff. What do they have on the 480V side?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MTW said:


> They just don't make equipment like that anymore.


No they don't, those were designed by engineers to last forever which is bad for business, todays stuff is designed by accountants to last 10 years, not be maintainable, so you throw it out and buy a new one every 10 years.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Zog said:


> No they don't, those were designed by engineers to last forever which is bad for business, todays stuff is designed by accountants to last 10 years, not be maintainable, so you throw it out and buy a new one every 10 years.


Pretty sad, really. I hate installing junk, but its all we can get now.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

gesparky221 said:


> Are you replacing the switchgear? Looks like old magneblast stuff.


The equipment looks like the day it was installed.
I would try to keep the equipment intact, after being removed for replacement. There seems to be a market for obsolete switchgear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

circuitman1 said:


> cool stuff!


Really Cool Stuff:laughing:


----------

